# Everyone's feeding times for their puppy.



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm a new mommy to a sweet 12 week old. I was just wondering what's everyone's feeding times...I don't know if I'm doing the right schedule so please correct me! 
I have 6:30 for breakfast (wish it was later lol) 
1:30 for lunch
and 7:30 for dinner. Is dinner at 7:30 ok since the puppy won't eat for 11 hours!!!! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sounds pretty good to me for a puppy. They don't use much energy while sleeping but if you are worried you can give a bedtime snack. For my adults I use feeding times of 0900 and 1900. I can't stand waking up early, .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just free fed my 12 week old puppy. At this age, having food available at all time can help avoid hypoglycemic episodes. Eventually you will transition to defined meal times. Mine are adults now, and eat twice a day at 8am and 6pm and they are just fine. There are some drawbacks to free feeding though, and the big one is potty training. It makes it a bit more difficult to know when the puppy will poop.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I just free fed my 12 week old puppy. At this age, having food available at all time can help avoid hypoglycemic episodes. Eventually you will transition to defined meal times. Mine are adults now, and eat twice a day at 8am and 6pm and they are just fine. There are some drawbacks to free feeding though, and the big one is potty training. It makes it a bit more difficult to know when the puppy will poop.


Same here. I was told by my breeder to free feed & water for puppies.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds good to me also.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I split 2/3 of a cup into 3 feedings, and he rarely eats all that! (Mine is 14 weeks). They are too busy exploring and getting into trouble to be bothered with specific meal times!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

the 6:30am isn't working. my dad lets her out of the crate around 5:30 to eliminate in the play pen (that's where the pee pads are) and then tries to feed her at 6:30 but she cries and cries and cries. it's driving me nuts. she won't eat at all! just cries. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too free fed them until they were a bit older. Lisi was too busy too eat & now that she is 2 she can't stop eating!
As they develop you will notice that they don't eat much & can transition to 3 meals a day. As long as they have the pads available free feeding isn't an issue. It is a good idea to remove any poop though immediately. I have never had a gourmet poop eater but many people do! Luckily I have been able to be home to remove it promptly. My grand-dog was a rescue & he did have this nasty habit. My daughter was helpful in removing it immediately.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Your schedule sounds good for a puppy. Just watch her and see how she does on this schedule and you can adjust accordingly. Emma was a super picky eater as a puppy. I started off feeding her three times a day but at around four months old she would often not eat the third meal or just eat very little at all three meals. So I would feed her breakfast and then leave some food with her in a treat toy or her bowl when I left for work...most of the time she didn't eat much of that...and then dinner in the evening. Eventually I transitioned her to a twice a day feeding schedule and found she ate much better that way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We free feed - no schedule just constant access to food, water and pee pad. I noticed you said she is crying and won't eat. It may be that you need to get up with her and give her love an attention during this time. She is quite young and may be wanting love and some play time. I know it's hard, but they don't stay in this stage long and limited sleep is just part of what comes from having a little puppy.  .


----------

